# Wireless Genie Client a little slow



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Got mine installed today. This was the installers first install of a wireless client and it took him over an hour. He had to keep calling for support. Seems that he was doing something out of sequence that caused a problem. Once he got it going it does seem a little slow to respond. Seems there is several seconds delay after you push a button on the remote. On the H44 unit itself it reacts as soon as you hit the button. Very fast. I asked the installer and he said he noticed on the wired genie's that he has installed responded the same way, a slight pause.

You would think that the response should be just as fast as the primary unit as it seems the Genie with clients is the way Directv seems to want to do future installations. I see on the relocation package they are offering a free Genie DVR so they seem to be pushing them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have two C41W's and not seeing what you describe. What color is the LED on the C41W?

The clients aren't going to be as fast as being locally on the Genie but not by a bunch.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

My C41W may be a bit slower then the HR44 but it is not really noticeable.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

The wireless client is slow IMO. Everyone will have different opinions on what is slow so I doubt you get a solid answer here. I have hooked up several of these all different ways and they are all slow (to me) no matter the installation. Just a few examples of installs include: video bridge same room as wireless client 20 ft away = slow, video bridge anywhere from 30-70 feet away with multiple walls in between = slow, video bridge in window and wireless client in workshop 50 feet away = slow. Bottom line is it works great in all sorts of installs but to me they are all slow.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

expecting the same speed of the HR44 out the wireless is just unrealistic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> expecting the same speed of the HR44 out the wireless is just unrealistic


I found the same can be said with a wired client too.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

agreed!

but since the TS mentioned wireless, I responded accordingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> agreed!
> 
> but since the TS mentioned wireless, I responded accordingly


Unless the TS also has a wired client to compare, it may not be anything to do with the C41W


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

The delay from a wired client vs the c41w is minor. No complaints period, today's install was the techs first one also. One help was a dual coax outlet in livingroom. One was for Comcast and the other directv. I had him cut the cable at splitter location in attic...turned out sweet.

For what else I want to say...taking the high road.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree the clients are slow. Which is why I use an H25 as mine. 
I've tried C31 and C41 as well as samsung RVU tv all slow to respond. I couldn't imagine a wireless unit.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd rather have full DVR features that a client provides then the small improvement in scrolling through a guide.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd be interested in your impressions of the client's speed after a day or so. Some of the clients ship with older firmware which is a bit slow. Yours might seem faster in a day.

As for me, the performance of my C41s is identical (wired or wireless), both about the same as an HR34, while obviously the HR44 is faster.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

My wired client is slow...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'd rather have full DVR features that a client provides then the small improvement in scrolling through a guide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I'd rather have equipment work properly. 
And my HRs work just fine as clients as does my H25.
C31and 41 were about as responsive as my HR23. Which is not great. But atleast the Hr has an excuse.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> C31and 41 were about as responsive as my HR23. Which is not great. But atleast the Hr has an excuse.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


why can't we make the same excuse for the clients? lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I'd rather have equipment work properly.
> And my HRs work just fine as clients as does my H25.
> C31and 41 were about as responsive as my HR23. Which is not great. But atleast the Hr has an excuse.





peds48 said:


> why can't we make the same excuse for the clients? lol


I'm not sure they need "an excuse", or that they aren't "working properly".
RVU seems to have some inherent "lag" for some commands, which can be seen also by the delay in playback compared to the Genie.
The client isn't for what I'd call a main viewing location, but for secondary and works fine with the added ability of managing the Genie.
"It's nice" to be in bed and able to add, change, etc., series links, recordings, and everything else on the Genie, from something you just saw on the TV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not sure they need "an excuse", or that they aren't "working properly".
> RVU seems to have some inherent "lag" for some commands, which can be seen also by the delay in playback compared to the Genie.
> The client isn't for what I'd call a main viewing location, but for secondary and works fine with the added ability of managing the Genie.
> "It's nice" to be in bed and able to add, change, etc., series links, recordings, and everything else on the Genie, from something you just saw on the TV.


Guess I really can't understand why people expect a client to have the same performance as a Genie. On the Genie all functions are executed locally on the box with probably the slowest component being the hard drive as far as data transfer goes. But when you do something on a client the client needs to send the commend over MoCA then the Genie has to process the command and then send the response back, again over MoCA. Just a lot more processes to go through comparing the two.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Guess I really can't understand why people expect...


I'm not sure there's a good answer.
Some may not understand what they're using, while others may simply expect things to work "their way".
I've had a DVR, H25, and clients in my bedroom and the client was "what I liked" the best. The delay in playback, while there, wasn't an issue.

"I look at" what things do and how I can use them to fit my needs best.
Others may simply expect everything to work "their way". :shrug:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I started a new thread at http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211228-take-the-stb-challenge-which-client-is-it/ . Let's see how many can identify which client is which based on performance.


----------

